# On Demand Disappointment...



## darita (Aug 16, 2006)

I have to say that I was excited to be back to DTV and even more so when I found that I could easily get the ON Demand feature. I had On Demand with Comcast and had access to many, many free HD movies. With DTV, I see only about 14 free HD movies. What's up with that???


----------



## Starchy77 (Jul 18, 2008)

darita said:


> I have to say that I was excited to be back to DTV and even more so when I found that I could easily get the ON Demand feature. I had On Demand with Comcast and had access to many, many free HD movies. With DTV, I see only about 14 free HD movies. What's up with that???


Not sure, I have been very happy with the on demand content. Besides, DTV has much more regular HD content - so start recording stuff!


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Another factor here has to be the fact that DirecTV's on Demand channels are in their infancy... Comcast has been doing on demand for a lot longer than DirecTV. It gets better every month and I look forward to it improving, but I have friends with Comcast (sadly) and even in a major metropolitan area like Atlanta, Comcast can't hold a candle to what we have.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Also, don't forget to check your movies now...


----------



## darita (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that more free HD movies are coming all the time. I just expected more, but I guess that's my fault. With Comcast, you can click down to Free HD movies and there are at least 50 or more timely movies available. With DTV, I counted 14 and the rest were PPV type. Will DTV be adding more up to date free movie content?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

FREE HD movies? I'm gonna have to check this out


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Just remember that DirecTV's On Demand is in it's infancy. Go over to Dish Networks On Demand for about a week and then you will think that DirecTV's On Demand is awsome!


----------



## MalibuRacing (Mar 2, 2007)

I think it's awesome. I've got Showtime free for 1 year for being a loyal customer. So, I now have downloaded all the first season of Californication, and last season of Dexter. :righton:


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

It's annoying when shows have an expiration date, especially when it's only a couple of weeks. I still have the last two episodes of Battlestar Galactica on my old Tivo waiting to be watched.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Also, don't forget to check your movies now...


Yes, although the movies in Movies Now show up in the on demand listings with a green check box (meaning the movie is already on the DVR, no need to download).


----------



## darita (Aug 16, 2006)

One of the only things I liked about Comcast was the ability to go to Free, HD movies. Like I said before, there were several, good, premium type movies to choose from. How long before DTV gets there? Soon, I hope. Don't get me wrong...I'm a DTV fan and wouldn't have come back if I weren't. I'd just like to see D do what C has already done.


----------



## jeepwrang3 (Aug 19, 2006)

just got my network setup last night, im defininitely disappointed when going into it i though it would be like Comcast, or at the worst Fios. Instead its worse than those two, and consists of mostly MGM and Oxygen content. (reading thru the other posts, looks like i may have spoken too soon. I'll check it when i get home


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

You can view DoD content online through the programming guide just choose On Demand. This will give you a better understanding of what's available.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> You can view DoD content online through the programming guide just choose On Demand. This will give you a better understanding of what's available.


Just to clarify, you can't view the VOD "content", but you can see the list of available VOD programs.


----------



## gruversm (Apr 16, 2008)

Why is that some of the VOD content that I download only shows PARTIAL programs? I'm talking about concerts from Palladia and other VOD sources? I downloaded a concert from the band YES and it only showed 14 minutes.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

gruversm said:


> Why is that some of the VOD content that I download only shows PARTIAL programs? I'm talking about concerts from Palladia and other VOD sources? I downloaded a concert from the band YES and it only showed 14 minutes.


Some programs only show highlights. I know of a few programs I download off of the Travel Channel that are normally an hour long but the download is only 13 minutes long or less.


----------



## gopherhockey (Mar 24, 2003)

I stayed at my in-laws over Thanksgiving and had a chance to play with their Comcast DVR... what a mess, but the OP is right - their HD on demand blows DTV away. 

I don't really understand why it would take DirecTV so long to implement something that Showtime, HBO, etc. already seem to be offering. 

It would be nice to get some information about when things will improve rather than hearing the same old excuses as to why DTV is best. I like DTV too but the VOD does suck. As of this posting I think there were maybe 2 HD movies that you didn't have to pay for. Thats getting worse, not better....


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I just checked the guide and there are no free movies. That is unless you subscribe to Showtime.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

DIRECTV is a little late in getting to the VOD Game and is now playing catchup.

If we get bandwidth starved then it won't be worth much so we'll have to see how this bandwidth thing plays out!!!

ALOT OF MONEY TO BE MADE WITH THIS BANDWIDTH THING!!!


----------



## compac (Oct 6, 2006)

Check out ch 1000 surf thru all the movies ... found some on the MGM & HDN Like "My Girl, Blame it on Rio,... even Men in B"

But your right; you have to sub to the extra chan to be auth their vod... :nono:



reubenray said:


> I just checked the guide and there are no free movies. That is unless you subscribe to Showtime.


----------

